# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  What about you on Call??

## ViSIoN

*What about you on Call??*

Phone Call
Hey Guys...
i just saw this conversation on another comm...
its a lot of fun and Its really simple..
Just write something as if you are talking to somebody on the phone..The next person will answer your call.
More than one person can pick your call.

*Conditions :*
1) U will never get an engaged line.
2) Talk about anything and everything u know/don't know...Gossip, politics,sports,Movies..after all, this time u aren't going to be charged for these calls..
3) Any person can hear your conversation..
4) Wrong numbers are entertained...
5) The telephone network never goes down unlike our Desitwist server
6) U may start a new call when a conversation is in progress..

So what are u waiting for..
Lets get the phone ringing..

I'll start the first call..

----------


## Bored4life

hey man, whats up?

----------


## RijaZ

everyting is the same as was b4 wht abt u whts up anything new going onnn???  :Wink:

----------


## Muzi

ya I found out lupe fiasco is a muslim...didn know tht b4 hehe

sup wid u?

----------


## s_i_r_f__t_u_m

ah..i c... 
last year i found out akon was... 

not much. you?

----------


## ViSIoN

Thanks 4 reply every body...

----------


## NInA

just usual ... what's new in block?

----------

